# I hate interviews....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Had a job interview this morning, it was schedule for one hour, but we wrapped it up in 30 minutes. I know they expected for the five questions that they asked that they wanted you to talk for at least 10 minutes to 15 minutes..but I can't do that..I averaged about 6 minutes per question. Seriously are you supposed to take about what makes you dependable for at least 10 - 15 minutes.

I have had one hour interviews before but they asked a lot more questions thus the interview went for the full hour.

I would have rather had 30 short answer type questions than 5 long answer questions...I just do not do well at those I think I will not get the job as they commented about how short the interview was...

I wish I could hear how the other candidates answer, I think that would really help me in the futre.
I dont' know I just can't seem to think of a ton of stuff to say..


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

What's the position for and what kinds of questions they asked?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is it a new company or new position in same company? Didn't you relocate offices?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I work for government and it is an internal position...different department.

They asked how you would establish relationshipswith internal/external client when starting a job; dependability; have you ever had to make a difficult decision on your own without being able to ask a manager/coworker, how you go out of your way for clients.

It is a financial position.


----------



## phitigirl (Aug 11, 2016)

You never know - they may have liked your direct approach. I find it really difficult to talk about myself for a long time too.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

highwood said:


> I work for government and it is an internal position...different department.
> 
> They asked how you would establish relationshipswith internal/external client when starting a job; dependability; have you ever had to make a difficult decision on your own without being able to ask a manager/coworker, how you go out of your way for clients.
> 
> It is a financial position.


If it's internal it could well be a kangaroo interview...


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I get how you feel. It's the same for me as an interviewer. Interviewing people for a job is the worst job ever imo.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Interviews suck. I hate interviewing people because I'm not a chatty person. Don't get me wrong, I like people and I get along with a lot of different personalities. 

I do have to say that it's probably not a good sign that the normal interview time is 1 hour and you were done in 30 minutes. (Sorry). I schedule my interviews for 1 hour and it's hard to usually wrap it up within the hour. When it's shorter than an hour, it usually means that the person wasn't giving much information when answering questions and I got tired of trying to pull information from them.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I prefer chatty interviews because my team is very interdisciplinary and the best attributes are people skills and ability to learn. 

Having said that, my wife landed a six figure job last spring with a 45 min phone interview only... Major insurance company / work from home never mind the HQ is 20 mins away


----------

